# Question Re: Using the Reducer with the AFAW Beach



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

If I were to use the reducer that comes with the AFAW Beach, do I need to wrap the butt of the AFAW beach with thread to reinforce it? I am thinking of doing some field casting with the rod. Thanks. Tom


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I cast off the reducer on my AFAW Match with no problems at all. I don't think it will require a reinforcing wrap considering the design of the reducer, the stiffness of the blank at the butt and the rather limited flex that deep into the butt.

Evan


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

not really needed since the reducer and blank wall is thick. but if it reassures your mind. go right ahead. =D
ive used my afaw match's reducer as a billy club. xD


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

No need to wrap the butt to use the reducer. The AFAW "reducer" is really more of an "extender" since the diameter (OD) of the butt and the reducer is the same. I have placed the reel right at the joint, with one coaster on the butt and one on the reducer. This worked very well, but it really boils down to where you want the reel.

If you place the reel down low on the rducer you may have to tape a wrap or two of tape at the joint, I've had the joint to slip (rotate) while casting.

Tommy


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Thanks guys for the feedback. I also need to start using my left hand to control the reel, I've got tendinitis in my right thumb which is aggravated when I hit it hard while casting. Tom


----------

